# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  Αγώνας KART

## ice

Σκεφτόμουνα μιας που ανοιξε ο καιρός να κανουμε ενα μια αθλοπαιδια ετσι για να ανεβουν τα αιματα λιγο.

Λεω για εναν αγωνα kart σε μια πιστα (δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι τα super wow cart ) για να δουμε ποιος μπορει να γινει ο πρωταθλητης κομβουχος.

Προτείνω Αγιο Κοσμα.

Για να δηλωστε μερος για να γινει ενα σαββατο ή κυριακη .

Ενοειτε οτι θα καλυφθει απο video για να εχουμε και αποδειξεις.

Συμμετοχες

1. ice
2. [email protected]
3. spyros_28
4. papashark
5. lacbil
6. commando
7. andreas
8. dsfak
9. antonisk7
10. Tarantula
11. Lx911
12. Choosen

----------


## [email protected]

Εγώ ειμαι μεσα, και αντιπροτεινω Παλλήνη. Τα καρτ ειναι καλυτερα, ειδικα τα 400cc, και η πιστα πιο σφιχτη με διαδοχικες στροφες οποτε γινεται καλυτερος αγωνας, ενώ στον Αγ. Κοσμα βασικα βαζεις ενα τουβλο στο γκαζι και πας.

----------


## spyros_28

Παντα ηθελα να τρεξω σε καρτ.Ποτε δεν εχω ξαναδοκιμασει.ΜΕΣΑ με τα μπουνια.Ποτε ομως τελικα?

----------


## ice

Κανενα προβλημα και για παλληνη

----------


## papashark

Χρόνια έχουμε να πάμε για awmn καρτ !  ::

----------


## lacbil

Μέσα κι εγώ guys!

----------


## commando

μεσα αν εχω γυρισει απο Ζακυνθο  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## andreas

Παρον!!!  ::   ::

----------


## dsfak

Άντε να σας πατήσω στο λαιμό !!!  ::  

Αρκεί να έχουμε κανα δυνατό καρτάκι γιατί αυτά του Αγ.Κοσμά είναι τελείως ανήμπορα να μεταφέρουν τα κιλά εμπειριών που κουβαλάμε τόσα χρόνια...(βλ. κοιλιά...  ::  )  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ice

αν εχεις και κανεις κανα τηλ για παλληνη και πληροφοριες για την πιστα ας τα γραψει

----------


## antonisk7

count me in

υπάρχει και η πίστα των Αφιδνών που είναι ωραία...

----------


## andreas

αρκει παιδια να εχει λαστιχα γυρω γυρω γιατι την τελευταια φορα που εκανα καρφωθηκα πανω τους  ::   ::  (φυσικα με τις απαραιτητες σβουρες)

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Αν κανονιστεί σε μέρα και ώρα που μπορώ, εννοείται πως θα έρθω να σας διδάξω...  ::   ::  

Άρα count me in με μερικά ??? ...  ::

----------


## lx911

Λεω να ερθω και εγω μπας και μαθω τιποτα... Προτεινω να παμε στον Αγ. Κοσμα καλυτερα. Ποτε θα γινει το σκηνικο?

----------


## [email protected]

> αν εχεις και κανεις κανα τηλ για παλληνη και πληροφοριες για την πιστα ας τα γραψει


http://www.kartland.gr/

Τα ξερω τα παιδια εκει γιατι παω συχνά, μπορουμε και να απρουμε τηλέφωνο για να κλεισουμε (τις ωρες αιχμης πχ Κυριακη απογευμα, εχει κοσμο και κανονικα περιμενεις 20-30 λεπτά, αλλα έχει και καφε, φλιπερακι, ποδοσφαιρακι και γινεται χαβαλες)

----------


## ChoOSeN

Μέσα για Σαββατάκι..
Αλλά Άγιο Κοσμά.. Για να πάμε Παλλήνη Σ/Κ θα φάμε μπόλικη κίνηση, είναι και μακριά, δε λέει..  ::   ::  

Τι ώρα λέτε btw?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## [email protected]

> Μέσα για Σαββατάκι..
> Αλλά Άγιο Κοσμά.. Για να πάμε Παλλήνη Σ/Κ θα φάμε μπόλικη κίνηση, είναι και μακριά, δε λέει..   
> 
> Τι ώρα λέτε btw?


Σε καθε περιπτωση καποιοι θα φανε κινηση. (παλλήνη κοντα εχει και μετρο, απ'όπου μπορώ να μαζεψω κοσμο)

Anyway, η αποσταση δεν ειναι το θεμα, εγω το ειπα μονο λογω καλυτερης πιστας-καρτ κατα τη γνωμη μου.

----------


## ice

Οκ παιδες για το πως θα παμε παντα υπαρχει λυση.

Εχουμε μαζευτει αρκετα ατομα συνεπως ας ριξουμε και ημερομηνιες.
Λεω επόμενο Σάββατο 27-04

βεβαιωςε οποιος αλλος θελει μπορει να δηλωσει συμμετοχη

----------


## Kawaboy

Τα καρτ του αγιου κοσμα ειναι Honda 250cc 4T 2005 χρονολογιας τιμης 3500 ευρω.Εχουν ηλεκτρονικο κοφτη απο τηλεκοντρολ που ελεγχει ενασ τυπος.Κλειδωμενα εχουν τελικη 100χμ και 22ΗΡ ενω ξεκλειδωτα 140χμ στα 31ΗΡ.Αλλα δε το ξεκλειδωνουν για οποιον να ειναι.Ειναι οτι πιο αεροδυναμικο και συγχρονο καρτ στο λεκανοπεδιο.Ολα αυτα τα ξερω γιατι δουλευα στο Club διπλα που το χει ο ιδιος και εχω κανει ν φορες.Επισης η πιστα εχει 1 απιστευτη στροφη που φαινεται αν ξερεις να το πας και μια καλη εξοδο για να τελικιασεις.

----------


## spyros_28

Γιατι δεν το κανουμε αυτο το Σαββατο?Πιο συντομα δεν ειναι παρα να εχουμε την αγωνια για το επομενο?

----------


## [email protected]

> Τα καρτ του αγιου κοσμα ειναι Honda 250cc 4T 2005 χρονολογιας τιμης 3500 ευρω.Εχουν ηλεκτρονικο κοφτη απο τηλεκοντρολ που ελεγχει ενασ τυπος.Κλειδωμενα εχουν τελικη 100χμ και 22ΗΡ ενω ξεκλειδωτα 140χμ στα 31ΗΡ.Αλλα δε το ξεκλειδωνουν για οποιον να ειναι.Ειναι οτι πιο αεροδυναμικο και συγχρονο καρτ στο λεκανοπεδιο.Ολα αυτα τα ξερω γιατι δουλευα στο Club διπλα που το χει ο ιδιος και εχω κανει ν φορες.Επισης η πιστα εχει 1 απιστευτη στροφη που φαινεται αν ξερεις να το πας και μια καλη εξοδο για να τελικιασεις.


ΟΚ, υποθετω αυτα ειναι σχετικα καινουρια, εγω ειχα παει παλιοτερα και δεν ειχα ενθουσιαστει.
Οπότε αν βολευει ας παμε Αγ. Κοσμα, να δουμε και τα καρτ απο περιεργεια.
Οταν λες οτι δεν το ξεκλειδωνει για οποιον να'ναι, υπαρχει καποιο επισημο κριτητριο, ή παιζει το κοννε; πχ στην Παλλήνη εχουν 270cc και 400cc και τα 400αρια για να τα παρεις πρεπει να εχεις κανει κατω απο ενα οριο χρονου σε προηγουμενη φορα με το 270αρι.

Εγώ δεν μπορώ αυτο το ΣΚ, ισως το επομενο, αν και νομιζω καλυτερα θα ηταν καποια καθημερινη απογευμα-βραδακι

Αν και δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως την πιστα, ποια στροφή λες οτι ειναι απιστευτη;

----------


## Kawaboy

Τα ξεκλειδωνει σε οσους ειναι πολυ καλοι πελατες,γνωστες,ερασιτεχες δηλαδη.εγω βασικα ντρεπομουνα να κατσω.Bucket,ζωνη τεσσαρων σημειων,δεν καιγεσε απο μοτερ οπως αλλα καρτ,απιστευτα φρενα και πιο απιστευτο κρατημα.Μετα την εκκινηση,η πρωτη 180 παρατεταμενη στροφη.Εγω απλα τα λεω για οσους ενδιαφερεστε να πατε,εγω δε θα ερθω γιατι εχω προηγουμενα.

----------


## lacbil

Να το κανονίσουμε παίδες σύντομα  :: ! 
Κι εγώ απογευματάκι ή Σάββατο μπορώ.

----------


## ice

λογικα την επομενη βδομαδα

----------


## andreas

> λογικα την επομενη βδομαδα


yep,καλυτερα την αλλη εβδομαδα  ::   ::

----------


## spyros_28

> yep,καλυτερα την αλλη εβδομαδα


Ρε παιδια ενταξει το ειπαμε για την επομενη εβδομαδα αλλα εμεινε το θεμα μετα εκει.Γουσταρω να ριξουμε μερικες γκαζιες.Εφποσον το κανονιζουμε για την επομενη εβδομαδα να το πουμε για Κυριακη πρωι κατα τις 10 και για Παλληνη?Ετσι και αλλιως δεν θα εχει κινηση πρωινιατικα.

----------


## lacbil

τελικά θα κανονίσουμε για την ερχόμενη Κυριακή 29/4;
Παλλήνη τελικά ή αλλού;

----------


## ice

Μεσα παιδες οτι ωρα θελετε.

----------


## spyros_28

Παιδες καλημερα.Πρωινη ωρα Κυριακη κατα τις 10 ειναι οτι καλυτερο για να φαμε αρκετη ωρα σε αυτα.Τωρα για περιοχη διαλεξτε.Γιουργιαααααααααααααααα

----------


## lacbil

Απαιτείται να μαζευτούμε κάποιος ελάχιστος αριθμός ατόμων;

----------


## ice

Οχι ρε παιδια .

Οκ ας το κλεισουμε .

Κυριακη 11.00 στην Παλληνη.

Δηλωστε συμμετοχη τωρα

----------


## lacbil

Λοιπόν είμαι μέσα για 11:00 και προτείνω να μπαίνει tick στην πρώτη σελίδα για όποιον επιβεβαιώνει συμμετοχή (δεν είμαστε και πάρα πολλοί αλλά λέω τώρα...).

----------


## dsfak

Μέσα ! Κυριακή στις 11 είναι μια καλή ώρα να μην ξυπνάμε και χαράματα...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## spyros_28

Τζαμι,μεσα.Που εισαι ρε Αντωνη θα ερθεις?

----------


## lacbil

+ ένας φίλος που θα έρθει

----------


## spyros_28

Μια πληροφορια ομως δωστε μου,που ακριβως στην Παλληνη ειναι τα καρτ?

----------


## ice

http://www.kartland.gr/ 


Ελα για να δω συμμετοχες

Και η ρεβανς στον Αγιο Κοσμα

----------


## spyros_28

Τζαμαουα.CU There

----------


## papashark

Σημείωση : Η πίστα Καρτ στο Ελληνικό είναι κλειστή από χθες, την σφράγισε ο δήμος γιατί δεν έχει άδεια.

----------


## pstratos

Για Παλήνη μέσα και εγώ. Νομίζω από ομορφότερες πίστες στην Αττική.... (νομίζω ακόμα έχει και χρονομέτρηση) (Αλλιώς βραχναίκα πάτρα -πίστα με πιστοποίηση αγώνων....).
Στον Αγ.κοσμα η πίστα υπολειτουργούσε χρόνια αφού απλά συγκάλειπτε την μπαροκαφετέρια -το βράδυ σκυλάδικο!- .

----------


## pstratos

Δείτε και τις προσφορές 
Η Β με 30 ευρούδια για 2*10 δοκιμαστικα και τελικός αγώνας νομίζω είναι καλή φάση (10 το σετ έρχεται.......)

----------


## dsfak

> Δείτε και τις προσφορές 
> Η Β με 30 ευρούδια για 2*10 δοκιμαστικα και τελικός αγώνας νομίζω είναι καλή φάση (10 το σετ έρχεται.......)


Kαλή φάση...  ::  

Άντε να δούμε πως θα πάει...

----------


## geeksada

> Σημείωση : Η πίστα Καρτ στο Ελληνικό είναι κλειστεί από χθες, την σφράγισε ο δήμος γιατί δεν έχει άδεια.


Και με αυτα που κανανε, ισως να μην ξανανοιξει κιολας  ::

----------


## CyberSoul

παιδια θα παει κανενας απο χαιδαρι?Η και απο καμια γυρω περιοχη?δεν ξερω με τι να ερθω!δεν παιζει μεσο!υπαρχει κανενας να πηγαιναμε παρεουλα!θελω να ερθω....

----------


## spyros_28

Διεύθυνση
Λ. Ανθούσας 8,Παλλήνη

Τηλ: 210 666 8323 /210 666 8396
Κιν: 6944 916091
Φαξ: 210 6032 369

ΣΤΟΝ ΧΩΡΟ ΜΑΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ PARKING 50 ΘΕΣΕΩΝ

Μέσω Αττικής Οδού

Έξοδος ΓΕΡΑΚΑΣ /ΑΝΘΟΥΣΑ ( Νο 14 ) Από Ελευσίνα 
Έξοδος ΜΕΣΟΓΕΙΩΝ / ΜΑΡΑΘΩΝΟΣ ( Νο 15 ) Από Μαρκόπουλο 
Μέσα Μαζικής Μεταφοράς

Λεωφορεία : Α5 ,305 301 (τοπικό ) 
Με προαστιακό : Στάση ΠΑΛΛΗΝΗ 

Παλι εαν δεν μπορεις να κανεις κατι με αυτα τοτε αμα ειναι κανονιζουμε κατι.

----------


## lx911

Εναν χαρτη δεν μπορει να φτιαξει καποιος ρε παιδες... Σιγα μην το βρω!!! Ειμαι παντελος ασχετος απο αυτες εκει της περιοχες.

----------


## spyros_28

> Εναν χαρτη δεν μπορει να φτιαξει καποιος ρε παιδες... Σιγα μην το βρω!!! Ειμαι παντελος ασχετος απο αυτες εκει της περιοχες.


http://www.driveme.gr

----------


## spyros_28

Παιδες το καρτ ειναι κορυφη,τι να πω.Ειμασταν 7 ατομα,το μονο nickname που θυμαμαι τωρα ειναι ο ice,αργοτερα θα ποσταρω τους χρονους που εκανε ο καθενας.Θα ξαναγινει ομως αυτο το πανηγυρι σαφως και θελουμε και αλλα ατομα για να γινει τζερτζελες.

----------


## ice

Πολυ καλη εμπειρια.

Να ευχαριστησω ολους που ηρθαν και την επομενη φορα ακομα περισσοτερη για περισσοτερη κοντρα.

----------


## commando

Sorry παιδες αν δεν ημουν Ζακυνθο θα ερχομουν  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## spyros_28

Δεν πειραζει.Ετσι και αλλιως ξερεις τι λενε,υπαρχει παντα η επομενη φορα.

----------


## ice

dsfak ανεβασε τους χρονους μπρε

----------


## dsfak

Έτοιμα και τα μαγειρεμένα (χι χι χι  ::  ) αποτελέσματα των αγώνων των μελών του AWMN που πάλεψαν με την ψυχή τους για να κερδίσουν μια θέση στο βάθρο...

----------


## spyros_28

Εγω περιμενα να βαλεις μαγικα σκορ.Τελικα εβαλες τα κανονικα.  ::   ::

----------

